# "Baldheaded Grizzle Saddle"



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, that's what I call him anyway. He's a DC grizzle. The white baldhead extends down the neck in a strip, then extending into the white body of a saddle. Combine that with the whiteflights and you have a beautiful bird! The outter two tail feathers are also white.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow he is a nice bird.
Logangrmnr


----------



## FreeFlying (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful pattern on the wings! Those look like very consistent white lacing on each feather?? What do you know about his genotype? I'm curious what that bird's parents looked like and anything you know about their genotypes as well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I will try to get pics of the parents  The hen is a blue splash that is almost completely white, save a few colored feathers. The dad is SUPPOSED to be a blue bar, but both babies in this clutch were grizzles...so I'm wondering if one of my cocky grizzle males got a hold of her. Or if perhaps her white is covering up the grizzle. Anyway, I call them my "baldhead pair" because all of their babies (except this one's sibling) have had white heads. White flights, white tail feathers, and white on the body (like mismarked saddles) have also been in the mix. I'm assuming all of these pied markings came from momma, which is why she's so heavily splashed.


Actually now that I think about it, I believe she may be het grizzle. Trying to remember back to when I got her as a squeaker from an auction. I believe she had some grizzle-ish looking feathers on her back with that typical bronze that you find on blue grizzles.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow Becky, That one beautiful bird. Can't wait to see the pics' of the parents......


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey, in that second picture where did that almost solid white come from?Dont tell me Barn Pigeon is starting to get to you.Nice looking bird ,coloring reminds me of some rollers I had along time ago in a galaxy far far away. Jeff


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The storkmark is an auction bird from George.


----------



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

That is a beautiful bird! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The storkmark is an auction bird from George.


Hi Becky,

Could we maybe get a full photo of that stork marked bird? I thought stork marked birds had dark flights and tail, your's looks different. 

The reason I ask, I have bred what I think is a het indigo, het grizzle pied, and he is almost completely white, with just the very tip of the tail and flights showing some slight color and a dark spot here and there, probably due to the pied factor. It would be interesting to compare the two.


----------

